# Notice of upgrade pending - Sunday Sept 3rd 2006



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

I will be doing an upgrade to the site and all of the forum related bits Sunday afternoon, starting about 2pm Eastern Time.

Board will be unavailable for 30 minutes to 3 hours, depending on how things go, and how long it takes to get through the upgrade.

More info once I get things rolling.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Reminder, update starting shortly.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Upgrade done.  Please report any problems you may find.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/misc.php?do=topposters


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 3, 2006)

Titles are busted upon posting.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

supporting member and moderator tags are showing on the left side instead of the right


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

Had to reset my custom title.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

Question marks and the letter "h" are showing up in the middle of some locations (h?)- this is from Lisa's location (although her's is the only one I've seen):

Location: Winneh?peg, Maneh?toba, Caneh?dea

Also, that section of the header appears to have moved somewhat to the left - although that could just be the supporting member and moderator tags moving that makes it look that way.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Question marks and the letter "h" are showing up in the middle of some locations (h?)- this is from Lisa's location (although her's is the only one I've seen):
> 
> Location: Winneh?peg, Maneh?toba, Caneh?dea
> 
> Also, that section of the header appears to have moved somewhat to the left - although that could just be the supporting member and moderator tags moving that makes it look that way.



LOL!  No Kacey, that is how I typed it!   being from Canada we say "eh?" alot! :lfao:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

In the Control Panel, "Latest Reputation Recieved" and "Latest Reputation Given" have flipped - so "Given" is now on the bottom instead of the top.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll be doing cosmetic cleanups later this evening, so please keep noting what's changed here.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't know if this is related or not - but it certainly could be - see this post.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

Edit to say that Kacey is faster then me  and we both reported the same thread


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Edit to say that Kacey is faster then me  and we both reported the same thread


That's just cuz you stopped to respond to Trevorama, and I didn't!


----------



## Sam (Sep 3, 2006)

Whats with the gold trophies after some people's names?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Lisa said:


> supporting member and moderator tags are showing on the left side instead of the right



Fixed



Kacey said:


> In the Control Panel, "Latest Reputation Recieved" and "Latest Reputation Given" have flipped - so "Given" is now on the bottom instead of the top.



It's the new default.



Palusut said:


> Titles are busted upon posting.



Should be fixed. Some custom titles will have to be reentered.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Sam said:


> Whats with the gold trophies after some people's names?



Indicated you have a high score in the Arcade.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Indicated you have a high score in the Arcade.




Speaking of the Arcade... my favorites have vanished.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Speaking of the Arcade... my favorites have vanished.


Probably have to readd them. Seems to be a common complaint with this upgrade. On the plus side, it does have more games available supposedly, so I'll go hunting for more later


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh sure I get to play on my girlfriend's computer, on an otherwise pleasant sunday afternoon, and now this. What is next?
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

Um, this is a little weird - but the part of the front page of the forum that shows how many threads in the past 24 hours, and how many new posts and threads just disappeared.


----------



## KenpoSterre (Sep 3, 2006)

yeah. I can't find it eiterh. I like how there is now top ten instead of top ten at the bottem where they place top posters and new threads.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Things are in flux....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, should be fixed.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 3, 2006)

It is - thanks much!  I didn't realize how much I looked at that to see if there were new posts until it wasn't there anymore...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 4, 2006)

Bob,

You probably have already seen it but Shesulsa's Admin Announcement at the top of every page is 

*really really big!*​


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Bob,
> 
> You probably have already seen it but Shesulsa's Admin Announcement at the top of every page is
> 
> *really really big!*​


Actually, once I opened it, it went away in the forum I opened it on... is it supposed to do that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 4, 2006)

She needs to change her usertitle. 

I'll look into it.


----------

